# برنامج لحساب المساحة area



## مازن عبد الهادي (17 يناير 2011)

ارفق لكم برنامج لحساب المساحة بدون استعمال الاتوكاد


----------



## نادرالعايدي (17 يناير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انا ببحث على برنامج لحساب قطعة ارض بطريقة حساب المثلثات وطريقة رسمها على الكمبيوتر


----------



## المهندس رحم (17 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## sepan (17 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## مهندسة Q.S (18 يناير 2011)

هلا ممكن مساعدة اريد اعرف اشكال الكولومن مع مساحاتهن


----------



## ROUDS (18 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## diyar_eng (18 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (18 يناير 2011)

اشكركم جميعا


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (18 يناير 2011)

الاخت المهندسة q.s تطلبين لحساب مساحتين اي نقطتين كما فهمت
فاذا كان لنقطتين فيمكنك وضع النقطتين وفي النقطة الثالثة تضعي احداثيات النقطة الاولى
ويمكنك استخدام هذا البرنامج من نقطتين ولحد عشرة نقاط على ان تضيفي احداثيات النقطة الاولى في الخانتين الاخيرتين (x,y ) بعد انزال جميع النقاط التي لديك ولا تزيد عن عشرة نقاط


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (19 يناير 2011)

*الاخت المهندسة q.s تطلبين لحساب مساحتين اي نقطتين كما فهمت*
*ويجب ان يكون اقل شيء ثلاث نقاط، فيمكنك وضع ثلاث نقاط وفي النقطة الرابعة تضعي احداثيات النقطة الاولى*
*ويمكنك استخدام هذا البرنامج من ثلاث نقاط ولحد عشرة نقاط على ان تضيفي احداثيات النقطة الاولى في الخانتين الاخيرتين (x,y ) بعد انزال جميع النقاط التي لديك ولا تزيد عن عشرة نقاط*​


----------



## abdo.satar (26 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير 
بجد هذا العمل اكثر من رائع يارب يجعله فى مزان حسناتك 

بس انا عندى ملحوظه البرنامج ممكن يحسب من عير ما تدخل y.x اول نقطه فى الاخر


----------



## غالب الشمري2 (10 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## المهندس عصام قنطار (10 أغسطس 2012)

رمضان كريم علينا أجمعين


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (13 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز


----------



## ثابت ابازيد (21 سبتمبر 2012)

الشكر


----------



## كيف تو (3 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------

